#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Teaching In Thailand >  >  > Teaching in Asia >  >  requirements for teaching?

## thaitang

hi gang,

i'm glad i stumbled across this website/forum. i usually look for answers to my questions regarding life/living in thailand from TV.com but unfortunately there seems to be a lot of angry people there that don't have very helpful answers.

ummm i was wondering if it is still possible i can legally teach english in LOS if i don't have a bachelors degree or no teaching experience?

i have been kicking around the idea of taking a TEFL course and just wondering what teaching opportunities might be available or perhaps i would just be spinning my wheels?

thanks in advance for any info and suggestions.
tt

----------


## dirtydog

> if it is still possible i can legally teach english in LOS if i don't have a bachelors degree or no teaching experience?


Nope it isn't possible to do it legally without a degree.

----------


## hillbilly

DD hit the nail on the head! Soon you will probably hear that it is possible, but legally no it is not.

Having said that, it is possible to find a teaching job at some schools in BKK or upcountry without a degree. However, if you ever get caught no more Thailand.

Think of it this way. One usually needs a driver's permit/license to operate a vehicle. The fact is that one might go several years without ever being stopped by the officials. But eventually...

Furthermore, I will go one step further. Would you want a teacher teaching your child that does not even have an inkling of what they are doing?

For the most part Western countries have certain guidelines regarding teachers, why should the Thais tolerate an unqualified wannabe/teacher in their country.

Ajarn.com - living and teaching in Bangkok, Thailand would probably be able to help you out more concerning the average Joe Blow, fell in love with Thailand, met a lady/boy kind of person looking for a job.

Good luck with spinning your wheels...

----------


## thaitang

hey guys thanks for the quick and informative replies.




> Soon you will probably hear that it is possible, but legally no it is not.


you mean soon someone might suggest how east it would be to teach but it just wouldn't be legal yes?




> However, if you ever get caught no more Thailand.


which is why i was asking about the legalities  :Smile: 




> Would you want a teacher teaching your child that does not even have an inkling of what they are doing?


umm what about teaching english at/for any one of the many private adult language learning centers or even doing private lessons? would this also not be possible to do legally with just a TEFL type certifications?




> why should the Thais tolerate an unqualified wannabe/teacher in their country.


i'm not trying to pull a fast one and i am not trying to be a smart ass, but the fact is Thais tolerate many unqualified wannabe/people and standards compared to western qualification/standards... why is proabably a whole other discussion.

so i am not looking to exploit anything or anyone. i am just trying to see what options are acceptably available for teaching in Thai legally  :Smile:

----------


## kingwilly

> Quote: Soon you will probably hear that it is possible, but legally no it is not. you mean soon someone might suggest how east it would be to teach but it just wouldn't be legal yes?


have you been talking to KenKannif then?

----------


## jizzybloke

i found this on another forum, so it's a load of cobblers then?




The Ministry of Education has announced new licensing rules for foreign teachers, consisting of two main requirments.

All teachers must attend a twenty hour 'Thai culture, language and professional licensing course.' Cost 8k

Teachers without a degree must also do a 'Teacher professional licensing course spread over one year. Cost 60k & Exam 4k.

----------


## Rural Surin

Frankly, I've been exposed to a number of Farang TEFLers here without any sort of advanced educational degree and teach up a storm...be it legal or illegal. Granted, there aren't/weren't pulling in the salary they would like. The whole TEFL things here has this mirror like Japan...the authorities have been known to turn their eyes elsewhere when no real harm is done.

----------


## thaitang

> Teachers without a degree must also do a 'Teacher professional licensing course spread over one year. Cost 60k & Exam 4k.


so i am sure i understand correctly, but this makes it sound like there is a tolerance for teachers without a degree... umm could this be for teachers already established in the system or with a good record and thus tolerated?

assuming time and money has been considered and is not an issue, i was wondering what the opinions are out there about obtaining a degree in LOS and starting to teach at that point?

pros & cons?

cheers,
tt

----------


## kingwilly

> assuming time and money has been considered and is not an issue, i was wondering what the opinions are out there about obtaining a degree in LOS and starting to teach at that point?


very possible.

----------


## Lily

> have you been talking to KenKannif then?


Actually, Willy it is possible to get a perfectly legal work permit if you have some qualification that is not a formal uni degree.

I am a double certificate registered nurse (before nurses where given crappy uni degrees) and I was able to get a work permit. For the first couple of years I worked on a consultants work permit, but then my employers requested an interview and explained my qualifications and without too much trouble, I got a ordinary, run of the mill, work permit.

I dont think there was any tea money involved, but I would never know.

----------


## thaitang

> assuming time and money has been considered and is not an issue, i was wondering what the opinions are out there about obtaining a degree in LOS and starting to teach at that point?
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				very possible.


umm i guess something else i should have really asked is if after getting a degree from a Thai university how much water would it hold in Thailand as far as getting a teaching jobs there? 

how much water in other non-first-World countries (i.e viet, china, korea, etc) would the degree hold when applying for a teaching job? 

and finally how much water could the degree possibly hold in 1st world countries?

i have some homework to do i realize. like with so many universities offering degree programs online, could going to an actually university in Thailand be regarded with less value and how much less value i wonder, than a degree earned online? 

cheers again for you opinions and input.
tt

----------


## kingwilly

> how much water in other non-first-World countries (i.e viet, china, korea, etc) would the degree hold when applying for a teaching job?  and finally how much water could the degree possibly hold in 1st world countries?


depends on the Uni, dont it. low level unis generally not much,

some big name ones, such as assumption or chulalongkorn, (sorry Diaw, I know you had a run in with them) would probably have good standing.

----------


## plorf

There are tons of Teflers without a working permit in Thailand, not saying it's sensible or legal, but the likelihood of every getting caught is close to zero, they have no interest in scaring away their underpaid foreign teachers. It might change in the future, who knows ? But for the moment there is still a big shortage of english teachers if you don't mind the salaries.

----------


## Smeg

> Having said that, it is possible to find a teaching job at some schools in BKK or upcountry without a degree. However, if you ever get caught no more Thailand.
> 
> Think of it this way. One usually needs a driver's permit/license to operate a vehicle. The fact is that one might go several years without ever being stopped by the officials. But eventually...
> 
> Furthermore, I will go one step further. Would you want a teacher teaching your child that does not even have an inkling of what they are doing?
> 
> For the most part Western countries have certain guidelines regarding teachers, why should the Thais tolerate an unqualified wannabe/teacher in their country.


A bachelor degree does not provide any "inkling" of how to teach English. It does however show that one has a benchmark level of intelligence, academic ability, and willpower, all of which are very useful when working as an educator.

----------


## thaitang

> depends on the Uni, dont it. low level unis generally not much,


i never realized before how many uni's in LOS actually offered courses in english but using this link... Study in Thailand: International university and college programs in Thailand for degree or semester abroad ... i was quickly impressed. 

i visited each link provided for the different schools and based on my criteria (basically school based in BKK, looking for an english course with some kind of focus on teaching and a school with a healthy number of foriegn students attending, assuming the numbers are fairly accurate?, ) i was able to short list...

Bangkok University
Dhurakij Pundit University
Kasem Bundit University
Ramkhamhaeng University

i was wondering if anyone here might have any experience or opinions about any of these schools... or even better is there any forums anyone is aware of where there is current discussion about international/english based uni courses offered in LOS?

something that is of special interest to me is english-to-thai and thai-to-english translation courses which two of these schools offer within their curriculum (Dhurakij & Kasem). however Kasem also offers a minor in TEFL study which i think would be a total bonus and asset if i decided to follow through with this.




> some big name ones, such as assumption or chulalongkorn, (sorry Diaw, I know you had a run in with them) would probably have good standing.


chulalongkorn uni looks like a top notch school in BKK (which i am pretty sure it is) offering an english communication degree course in line with the ones i short listed. however i am thinking entrance is also probably pretty fierce which is why i didn't short list it.

----------


## Skettios

I've heard that there is a loophole for people without degrees to get a work permit teaching at a government school. 

The pay sucks, but I do believe it is still possible. It was written into the new culture course/teaching qualification laws so that government schools wouldn't lose their cheap teachers. You might check into that.

----------


## thaitang

> I've heard that there is a loophole for people without degrees to get a work permit teaching at a government school.


i think from reading lots in past week or two i read something that looked like a loophole. is it possible you can take the 60K Thai culture course and then be good to go teaching in LOS?

ask me three or four years ago i would have probably jumped at the idea.

certainly something to think about if it worked but i am thinking long term. put in a little more time and money sooner and hopefully extract more in the years to come? 

perhaps naive yes but i am also getting kind of psyched thinking about going back to school and doing something different.

----------


## jandajoy

Ting tong / thaitang or whatever your name is, teaching is not straightforward. Do you have any experience whatsoever?

The fact that you are a native English speaker does not make you a teacher.

Secondly, the standard of English you've presented in your posts hardly promotes credibility.

What could you possibly bring to the class room?

----------


## jandajoy

> A bachelor degree does not provide any "inkling" of how to teach English. It does however show that one has a benchmark level of intelligence, academic ability, and willpower, all of which are very useful when working as an educator.


Or, it demonstrates an ability to hang out in a Uni for 3 years and scrape through. I'd seriously debate the "intelligence", "academic ability", "willpower" bit.

----------


## donmeurett

negativity has never gotten any one any were

----------


## good2bhappy

> Dhurakij Pundit University


i taught there
Forget it

----------


## thaitang

> teaching is not straightforward. Do you have any experience whatsoever?


jandajoy / killjoy or whatever your name is, i guess if i had the experience you were asking about i wouldn't be here asking the questions i am asking.

i am already sure teaching isn't straightforward and even less so in LOS where many rules and regulations, whether just or not (not exactly what i am looking to debate), are in place that don't exactly extend the welcome message to foreign teachers.

i am not sure what i could bring to the class until i get there but do you know what, i'm willing, for my own reasons, to look into the possibility of changing gears in my life and trying yet a new challenge along the way. 




> What could you possibly bring to the class room?


i assume you are a teacher jandajoy and you are talking from a wealth of experience. but i also know alot of trolls like yourself that lurk online willing to try and cut people down at the knees whether it is because you feel threatened or inadequate at whatever it is you happened to choose to do in life rather than put a positive spin on your advice for someone who is reaching out and asking for it.




> Secondly, the standard of English you've presented in your posts hardly promotes credibility.


i guess i'll have to get myself a better grammar-checker that is up to snuff for these forums... or NOT!

----------


## jandajoy

> assume you are a teacher jandajoy


Yes. Was / am





> from a wealth of experience.


Hmmmmm     about 30 years. Not as much as many. 

Teacher, Principal, Management, Government.  Oh, and the private sector, a lot. My own business. Plus, of course teacher training, British Council stuff and so on.

Not trying to put you down mate. Just trying to be realistic.

What was your question?

----------


## thaitang

> Plus, of course teacher training,


so how much experience did any of the teachers you have trained during your extensive history in the teaching industry have, before they started teaching? 

which came first, the chicken or the egg... or rather the experienced or the inexperienced?




> Not trying to put you down mate. Just trying to be realistic.


i am happy to hear your intentions were meant to provide some realistic input.

i understand all too well that "some" people tend to get a little sensitive when anyone from "outside" of their profession might be entertaining the thought of breaking into that profession. especially when it tends to be an older person looking to make a transition in life rather than just getting started. they need to be told just "how difficult the path will be" and that it isn't for the "faint at heart" and all that. blah blah blah.




> What was your question?


i was last asking for anyone's input that might have experience with any of the schools i short-listed offering degree programs in English Communications in the BKK area.

Bangkok University
Dhurakij Pundit University
Kasem Bundit University
Ramkhamhaeng University

so if you would like to shed any light on how effective or ineffective any of these schools have been in your experience, then i would look forward to hearing what you have to say.

i was also wondering if anyone knew of any forums on the web to read about foreign student's experiences attending university's in LOS/asia.

cheers,
tt

----------


## john1000

I guess this has been answered.. but worth a go.

I am thinking of a 3 day TEFL course in UK; is this a waste of time? Could I get job teaching with a work permit? I have no degree but an experienced IT trainer.

Thanks if anyone can answer.

----------


## kingwilly

3 days ? That sound like a waste of time I thought ur average tefl course was 2 weeks

----------


## john1000

yes, but you can also get a two day weekend course. But if a degree is the minimum requirement in LoS then its academic.

----------


## john1000

Look at this: -

For those interested in taking a TEFL in Thailand, the good news is that demand is very high for English language teachers year round and you are sure to be offered a TEFL position soon after completing your TEFL course. Opportunities teaching TEFL in Thailand are countrywide, from Bangkok to Chiang Mai, Phuket to Koh Samui.
With our TEFL courses running year round at three diverse locations, we are confident of having a TEFL course in Thailand which meets your wishes. Our three TEFL course locations in Thailand offer different features for those interested in TEFL Thailand.

----------


## dirtydog

^Yeah, but they are selling tefler courses, they might be a bit biased?
Sadly, if you can walk and your white you will be able to get a job teaching english in Thailand, if you can walk and your black you will find it a bit harder, if you are able to use a wheelchair and breath you still have a good chance of getting a teaching job in Thailand, the standards are pretty low as is the pay.

----------


## Adolf

> Having said that, it is possible to find a teaching job at some schools in BKK or upcountry without a degree.
> 
> ...  Furthermore, I will go one step further. Would you want a teacher teaching your child that does not even have an inkling of what they are doing?  For th



absolute bollocks!

It's a piece of piss getting a job in Bangkok without a degree at a decent school. I've done it myself for years and so have about 70% of all Teflers there - no problems whatsoever.

As for 'being a good teacher because you have a degree' that is even more bollocks. Since when did a degree in Physics make one a good language teacher?

----------


## kingwilly

> ^Yeah, but they are selling tefler courses, they might be a bit biased?


critical thinking aint his strong point...

----------


## john1000

Contacted other people without a degree after taking these 2 day courses... all working!!

Seems alot of myth on this subject

----------


## dirtydog

^There is a lot of difference between 25,000baht per month and 100,000baht per month, one includes a degree, a legally obtained work permit and a lot more money, the other, well, as I posted earlier, if you are white and breathing you can get a teaching job in Thailand.

----------


## hillbilly

> ^There is a lot of difference between 25,000baht per month and 100,000baht per month, one includes a degree, a legally obtained work permit and a lot more money, the other, well, as I posted earlier, if you are white and breathing you can get a teaching job in Thailand.


This has all been cussed and discussed. DD's comments are valid. Why you ask? I have been on the upper end teaching here in Thailand for over 10 years.

Do a few teachers fall through the cracks? Sure, but the gap gets closer and closer every year. Personally, in the upper end I have yet to see a fake...

My own personal experience has shown that it is damn tough even to be hired. Try to be a fake in the bigger schools and, personally I do not think a person would make it through the process. A minute percent perhaps.

Having said that does a qualified teacher make a good  citizen in Thailand? Only time will tell on this issue.

Good luch with your choice...

----------

